# Quick Date Setting



## Iggys (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey Fellas - Just picked up a 03-92 awhile back...I'm not a big collector or knowledgeable about watches but I think this watch is perfection!

Haven't worn it in a few days and this morning I went to set the date/time and accidently moved the date setting anticlockwise while the hands were between 9PM and 3AM. The funny thing is I'm always hyper aware of not doing this but just got clockwise and anitclockwise mixed in my head. Anyway, I gave it a few good rotations before stopping.

I know the instruction say to not do this under any circumstance, so I'm freaking out that I f***ed the watch up.

Does anyone know how bad it is to do this? Should I be worried?

Thanks!


----------



## martinpulli (May 24, 2006)

It's only a problem if:

1) One the date is hung up half way between changing from one date to the next.

2)or if you move the hands into the proper position and you can not quick set the date again.

The date is engaged to change mechanically between 9pm and 3am.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Easiest way to check is to pull the crown all the way out, manually change the time and look to see when the date changes. Likely it will be within 5 before or after 12 midnight. Odds are you are fine, just run that quick test.


----------

